# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  eRepublik Albania

## ilirian24

Ju lutëm, Shqiperia dhe Kosova ka nevojë Për ndihmë dhe lojtarë te re në kët lojë ne internet : http://www.erepublik.com/fr/referrer/Riot68

Erepublik eshte lojë ne nje bote virtuale ku duhet me luftu dhe punu per shqiperinë, sa ma shum lojtar ka, sa ma e forte bohet shqiperia

Me kishi ndihmu nese regjistroni ne loj me ket link sepse fitoj ca bonusa nese i ftoj lojtare të ri  :buzeqeshje:  : http://www.erepublik.com/fr/referrer/Riot68

----------

